# Generals: Zero Hour speed



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Does anyone know how to slow down play speed?? It runs so fast I can hard keep up lol. I went thru the options and their website looking for an answer with no luck. Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## Laurie52 (Jul 11, 2004)

Look for a program called "MoSlo". This is used to slow down older games that run too fast on later pentiums. You can visit this site to find it: "The Underdogs" Look under "tools".


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

You can set the game speed in the options menu, o rbefore you start a game, it is in there somewhere, at least it is in generals and i doubt the yremoved it fro zero hour. Its a bar basically and you select how fast you want it too run.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

haplo210 said:


> You can set the game speed in the options menu, o rbefore you start a game, it is in there somewhere, at least it is in generals and i doubt the yremoved it fro zero hour. Its a bar basically and you select how fast you want it too run.


I know it is in Generals and apparently they did remove it as it does not show in Zero Hour

There is speed control for skirmishes but no where else I can find.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Any ideas anyone??


----------



## TurboHatch (Dec 29, 2004)

try while ur in the game go to options...it HAS to be in there, i cant imagine why they'd take game speed off any game...thats just SOFAKINGWETATED...ya read it again...SO...FA....KING...WE...TA...TED lol


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Been through it so many times I see it in my sleep lol. Even checked in the advanced sections of options. No luck.


----------



## TurboHatch (Dec 29, 2004)

dam man i dont know whta to tell you then....goodluck finding it though


----------



## gr8Scud (Jan 11, 2005)

A few quick questions:
1. What processor & memory config?
2. Are you new to the game or have you played?
3. Which part seems fast Challenge, Skirmish or Missions?
4. Is scolling a problem too?
5. Did you do a normal install or something different?

I play ZERO-HOUR all the time on Athlon 2800 no problems. 
Thanks


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

1. I am using a Celeron 2.4 gig with 512 meg ddr333 (pc2700).

2. I have been playing it for several months but just recntly upgraded from an xp1600 
to the new system.

3. The challenge and the missions are too fast. You can set the speed in the 
skirmishes on the screen where you chose to play or one of the other options.

4. Scrolling is no problem. It just runs so fast that near impossible to keep up with it.

5. Normal install.


----------



## gr8Scud (Jan 11, 2005)

The reason I ask about the install is if you pulled your HD from old computer and put it on the new I think it could cause the problem you describe. When you install the program normally from the CD it probably keeps a file of the performance level of your platform. If you just put the HD on the new computer you could be fooling the system.

At any rate I would recommend re-installing the game from stratch if you haven't already done so. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

I was a new install and I uninstalled it once. I even deleted the folders then reinstalled with same result.


----------



## gr8Scud (Jan 11, 2005)

Take a look in for your options.ini file in your 'my documents' folder. What is your setting for the setting IdealStaticGameLOD = ?

I'm guessing this could be a performance factor. Mine is set for 'low'. You might want to try 'high' but be sure to save a copy of it first.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

gr8Scud said:


> Take a look in for your options.ini file in your 'my documents' folder. What is your setting for the setting IdealStaticGameLOD = ?
> 
> I'm guessing this could be a performance factor. Mine is set for 'low'. You might want to try 'high' but be sure to save a copy of it first.


*These are the present settings in options.*

BuildingOcclusion = yes
CampaignDifficulty = 0
DynamicLOD = yes
ExtraAnimations = yes
GameSpyIPAddress = 10.3.61.87
Gamma = 50
HeatEffects = yes
IPAddress = 10.3.61.87
IdealStaticGameLOD = High
LanguageFilter = false
MaxParticleCount = 4084
MusicVolume = 55
Retaliation = yes
SFX3DVolume = 79
SFXVolume = 71
ScrollFactor = 50
SendDelay = no
ShowSoftWaterEdge = yes
ShowTrees = yes
StaticGameLOD = Custom
TextureReduction = 0
UseAlternateMouse = no
UseCloudMap = yes
UseDoubleClickAttackMove = no
UseLightMap = yes
UseShadowDecals = yes
UseShadowVolumes = yes
VoiceVolume = 70


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

im getting zero hour tonight ill have a look at it and post back tomorrow with a solution oif i can find one.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Okay so it look slike there is no feature to turn down the speed except in skirmish mode. That does suck a bit. Only thing i can suggest is too practice. Ive benn playing c&c for years now. I love it. Guess i got used to the speed.

Right im away to go nuke some USA *** with the chinese. Hehehe, always fun.


----------

